# Tequila worm



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

A friend suggested that there should be a dead bee in bottles of mead or honey wine, sorta like the worm at the bottom of the tequila bottle.

Hey, I'm just passing it along.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Careful there, Coyote. Someone might develop an idea that consuming queen pheromones might provide for holistic health and start a fad of drinking fluids where queen bees have steeped. Then again, maybe we Should start that theory to expand our specialties markets, eh?

Waya


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I've tried to eat several of those worms, I think they were plastic. Well, they were crunchy.

I don't think that a bee would do the mead well. Perhaps a plastic one would work, but the bacteria in the bee would turn the mead bad in no time.

I did however put a bee in the comb honey I sold. I had the Drapers comb honey supers this year with the 5 x 6 inch frames. You just pull the frames out and stick them in the plastic containers and slap a label on them and you are done. The first batch I did not notice that there were bees stuck to the bottom of the frames until they were on the counter.  Then it became a novelty. Some people were a little skeptical of it, but they sold quickly so I put a bee into a few more in the next batch. They are all gone now except for one with no bee in it, but that one will not last long either.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

How about a bee larvae? Just pickle a few first in some liqoeur first. Bees have too many appendages that can fall off.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Bee larvae could be too small. Just stick in a wax moth larvae and call it a queen.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I think that gusanos pickled in 80 proof tequila would be more appetizing than bees floating in 12% mead.
George


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I tend not to be in favour of introducing anything to my honey-- no BEE WEENIES nothing.
Lol


----------

